# Augustine: Complete Works Listed Online



## DTK (Oct 21, 2009)

I think this might be helpful for those who are interested in having at hand a useful inventory listing all of Augustine's works. These web links are helpfully formatted by means of Charts.

The charts list for each work, its date, its Latin title, its English title, sources for Latin editions, and sources for English translations (if they exist). It has been very useful to me in the past, so I thought I might pass it on to others on the board who might be interested. If an alleged Augustinian work is not listed here, it is in all probability pseudo-Augustine. 

THE WORKS OF AUGUSTINE (I)
THE WORKS OF AUGUSTINE (II)
THE WORKS OF AUGUSTINE (III)
THE WORKS OF AUGUSTINE (IV)
THE WORKS OF AUGUSTINE (V--Major Letters & Minor Works)

Or all five links are listed here, http://www.augustinian.villanova.edu/AugustinianStudies/dates.htm

DTK


----------

